# ss couplers + discs + internal gear + racks + titanium?



## tainted (Jan 14, 2006)

but I'm looking to custom build one. if you have one, please show and give me some ideas


----------



## Weaklink (May 26, 2006)

Check out Victor's custom titanium bike that he rode half way around the world before he fell in love and quit his tour. There whole journal is worth reading, and his photos are great.

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?o=3Tzut&page_id=64362&v=B2


----------



## tainted (Jan 14, 2006)

*thanks for the headsup*



Weaklink said:


> Check out Victor's custom titanium bike that he rode half way around the world before he fell in love and quit his tour. There whole journal is worth reading, and his photos are great.
> 
> http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?o=3Tzut&page_id=64362&v=B2


..but i'm looking at 700c wheels and a traditional road frame (just personal preference)


----------



## Weaklink (May 26, 2006)

Hmmm.. I don't know if I've ever seen a Rohloff hub on a 700c platform.... Would that take mountain bike or tandem rear drop-out spacing?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

internal gear + disc brake???


----------



## Weaklink (May 26, 2006)

I've seen a Rohloff unit with 203mm disc used on a tandem mountin bike, but that's using 135mm spacing in the rear.


----------



## tainted (Jan 14, 2006)

that's the reason why I'm going custom, mtb spacing on a road frame. rack eyelets (to be used with p-clips), internal gear...

the shimano alfine takes disc brakes...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah, Shimano IG comes in disc flavor. I have a non-disc Nexus on my commuter and I like it there, but I don`t think it`s up to the task of touring and I`m pretty sure the Alfine is pretty much the same thing in new clothes. Then again, there`s a guy on BF who`s put in a lot of touring miles on his Nexus. FWIW, the Sram I-Motion hubs get better relialbility reviews than the Shimanos for heavy duty use. S&S on titanium tubes? I thought they could only go on steel.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

The Rohloff hub will work fine in a 700.

For a travel bike you will want to think long and hard about the discs though.

The last bike I had made with couplers I had specifically asked for disc brakes.

The builder talked me out of the discs on the warning that the disc rotors will be likely to be bent, twisted or damaged in the process of packing the bike and travelling with it.

In addition, he pointed out that the rotors will have a tendency to be one more item that could possibly damage the finish on the frame tubes.

If you want to have a coupled bike, better to go with long reach calipers or centre pull calipers.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

You're welcome: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=186000&highlight=black+sheep+couplers


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

You might look a Rodriguez Touring Bikes. They use a 26" wheel, which results in a lower center of gravity loaded-bike since the panniers and bags sit lower. It also packs into a shipping case much easier too. A true touring bike is totally different from the typical 700c bicycle. They also have experience with Rohloff internal geared hubs, which requires special build options. Good luck in your search!

http://www.rodcycle.com/w2specs.html


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

Tom Kellogg has super touring Ti bike showcased on his site with a complete photo shoot. If he can build that thing, he can build what you want.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

rmsmith said:


> You might look a Rodriguez Touring Bikes. They use a 26" wheel, which results in a lower center of gravity loaded-bike since the panniers and bags sit lower. It also packs into a shipping case much easier too.


OOooo! Rodriguez UTB. I`ve been lusting over those for a while. Not Ti or disc though, which is fine by me.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Carl Strong can do it, has done it. Give him an E Mail, sit back and relax. I asked about a Rohloff hub for mine but made the decision that most on my riding would be SS and the geared riding I did would be fine weather,so didn't get the Rohloff brazings.

Victor stopped riding around the world? Man I totally missed that.


----------



## AteMrYeats (Apr 15, 2008)

Pretty close. No discs, but as the above frame proves, that's not a problem. Racks could be a problem.
<img src="http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=414911&stc=1&d=1228794487"</img>


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

AteMrYeats said:


> Pretty close. No discs, but as the above frame proves, that's not a problem. Racks could be a problem.
> <img src="http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=414911&stc=1&d=1228794487"</img>


Why not a clip-on-the-seatpost rack?


----------



## tainted (Jan 14, 2006)

*that's what I'm talking about.......*



AteMrYeats said:


> Pretty close. No discs, but as the above frame proves, that's not a problem. Racks could be a problem.
> <img src="http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=414911&stc=1&d=1228794487"</img>


I notice the position of the shifters. Afline shifters are rapidfire trigger style so with drops bars........hmmmmmm.....I could use a nexus 8 gripshift or a sora 8spd sti...

racks i'm thinking eyelets near the seat stay bridge and p-clips for the lower mountings. not elegant.. but it'll work i think.

edit to say: love the geometry - looks relax-ish (i think) pretty much the way i'm going with mine.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

As long as you`re talking custom, you may as well talk rack mount on a little tab welded to the lower stays. Any rule say it has to be forged into the dropouts? If there`s some hidden catch to that idea, I`m sure your builder will point it out before he asks for your check.
EDIT: I don`t thinkl any IG hubs are designed to work with STI. I know people have used a lot of weird combinations and made them work, but probably a big pain.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

tainted said:


> but I'm looking to custom build one. if you have one, please show and give me some ideas


If you're a tall guy there's a Thorn Rohloff EXP Touring Bike on eBay right now.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I don`t thinkl any IG hubs are designed to work with STI. I know people have used a lot of weird combinations and made them work said:


> Saw this at bikecommuters.com Go two thirds down the page and look at the Dynamic bicycle.
> 
> With a drivetrain based around a Shimano Alfine 8-speed internally-geared hub, the other item that really makes this bike stand out is the STI-style shifter co-developed by Dynamic and the Taiwanese component manufacturer Sussex. The shifter is branded “Versa”.
> 
> I don't know how good it is but maybe it is a start, to get different shifters to work with IG hubs.


----------



## tainted (Jan 14, 2006)

blakcloud said:


> Saw this at bikecommuters.com Go two thirds down the page and look at the Dynamic bicycle.
> 
> With a drivetrain based around a Shimano Alfine 8-speed internally-geared hub, the other item that really makes this bike stand out is the STI-style shifter co-developed by Dynamic and the Taiwanese component manufacturer Sussex. The shifter is branded “Versa”.
> 
> I don't know how good it is but maybe it is a start, to get different shifters to work with IG hubs.


thanks to your link, I found out about this : http://jtekengineering.com/jtek_bar-end_shifter.htm . definitely open to that idea.


----------

